# 91' Nissan HB Speedometer slow to respond



## Bman 91 (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a 1991 Nissan Hardbody 2WD KA24E 5 Speed that has a very annoying problem. 

The speedometer is slow to respond during any type of acceleration. It doesn't matter if you accelerate from 0 to 30 MPH or 50 to 60 MPH it still exhibits the same issue. 

You usually have to go about 5MPH faster than the posted speed limit to get the speedometer to catch up to the correct speed. 

*Example:* Your going 50MPH and you press harder on the accelerator to accelerate to 55MPH. However, the speedometer needle won't kick up to 55MPH until the truck is actually doing 60MPH. (By the way this truck has stock size tires and wheels) P195-75-14

Also, when decelerating the speedometer needle will stay at 55MPH or whatever speed your going for a moment and then go down to your current speed or 0MPH if your stopped. 

I'm trying to figure this out and I was hoping maybe someone else has had this same problem and had some insight!


----------



## Howzitgoineh (Oct 30, 2010)

Well this may be something you've already checked but the speedometer needles do seem to bend easily. I had a similar problem with my speedo so I just opened up the housing and carefully bent the needle away from the gauge face so it'd quit sticking, now it works like a charm. 21 years old and still working like new.

Hope that helps.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

cough cough......


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Could be the plastic gear on the speedometer pinion starting to strip it's gear teeth. It's not a hard job to pull it out and inspect it. The teeth in the center of the plastic gear are the ones that strip. It could also be the speedo cable binding up due to fraying or lack of lubrication.


----------



## Bman 91 (Jan 2, 2011)

Alright thanks for the info everyone. I don't think the needle is bent but it could be. I'm leaning toward the cable starting to fray and bind up or lack of lubrication. 

I will pull the pinion gear and check it though.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if the needle is not hitting the speedo face, its the cable (sounds like the cable).... pretty easy to change out


----------



## Bman 91 (Jan 2, 2011)

From what I can see the needle is not hitting the face at all. It must be the cable binding. I noticed today sometimes after you stop the needle won't even rest back down on the peg at 0MPH. It stays up just a little bit off the peg like its being held up.

I really got to get on this. I've been driving it like this for months and it drives me insane. (No pun intended)


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

remove the cable and check to see if it is turning rough..

i use an oil mix with kerosene to clean up and lube older parts...


----------

